
Show HN: PochiVM – lightweight framework for easy and efficient code generation - sillycross
https://github.com/sillycross/PochiVM
======
sillycross
Hi HN,

Author here. This is my personal hobby project of a JIT compilation framework.
It is not polished yet, but the core features are there. I would appreciate
any feedback, suggestions on improvements, bug reports, etc.

